# A short review of the Canon EF-M 32mm f/1.4 STM



## dlee13 (Jun 21, 2019)

I have written a short review of the above lens on my blog.

In short, this lens has made me go from rarely using my M5 and always prioritizing my A7III to actually using the M5 more. Canon really showed the potential of the M mount and has really made me love and value my M5 again.

You can find it here.


----------



## dpetry (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi.
Nice blog. Since there’s no comment section I’ll leave mine here.
First about the EF-M 32mm. I’m sorry, but there’s no way one could say this lens is cheap. Is actually the second most expensive EF-M lens available from Canon. It costs the same as a brand new camera with the lens kit. I understand that comparing to L lenses it may seem cheap, but it’s not a fair comparison in quality of image.
About your backup system: consider G suite from google. You’ll need a domain for it, google advertises unlimited storage for those who have more than five accounts, but in practice with only one account you already have unlimited storage. You’ll also be able to use google Photos with “original” setting. In the past (2015) Onedrive had a nasty bug that it would simply ignore photos on your phone, it would say everything was backed up when in reality’s it was not. Also their policies keep changing, like the ability to not use your local storage for items in the cloud, which google provides with G Drive Stream.
Anyway, here are my two cents.


----------



## dlee13 (Jul 17, 2019)

Hello.
Thanks for the feedback, there should be a comment section on each post though so I'll have to look into that. 
Well yes it's not cheap when you compare it to something like a 50mm f/1.8 but for what you get, is consider it cheap. Fuji's equivalent option is over 1K AUD and Sony doesn't have a similar first party option at all, you would need to get the Sigma 30 f/1.4 which is only $110 cheaper AUD. 
The quality of the lens is really great which I see it as being cheap but I do understand why you see it as not cheap though. 

I'll look into G suite thanks! I mainly use OneDrive for the price as I need office for my uni work regardless and OneDrive is just that added bonus. I've had no issues with them _touch wood_ in the 5 years I've been using it but I'm always open to new options. 
Thanks again


----------

